# عروض تقديمية لصيانة محركات الديذل liondvd



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بسم الله والحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه 

اليوم اقدم الى اعضاء المنتدى موضوع عن محركات الديذل 









محركات الديذل لها اهمية و خصوصية عند مهندسين ميكانيكا لانها بتستخدم فى مجالات عديدة

اليوم اقدم عروض تقديمية تعمل بواسطة ويندوذ بواربوينت خاصة بعمليات صيانة محركات الديذل 

مجموع العروض 21 عرض

قمت برفع العروض على موقع rapidshare

برجاء اخوانى الدعاء لى 

و

شكرا

liondvd​
*​​


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*


العرض الاول

Introduction






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض الثانى

oil






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض الثالث

Anti-Fravction Bearings






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض الرابع

Connecting Rods






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض الخامس

Crank Shafts






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض السادس

Engine Bearings






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض السابع

Fastener






حمل من هنا 


​*​​


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*


العرض الثامن

Fractures






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض التاسع

JHQ_FracUpdate_Master






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض العاشر

JHQ_Gears_Master






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض الحادى عشر

JHQ_Hyd_Pump_Master






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض الثانى عشر

JHQ_Lube_Master






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض الثالث عشر

JHQ_Weld_Master






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض الرابع عشر

Metallurgy






حمل من هنا 


​*​​


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*


العرض الخامس عشر

Managment






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض السادس عشر

Piston rings & liners






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض السابع عشر

Shafts






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض الثامن عشر

Turbocharger






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض التاسع عشر

Valves






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض العشرين

Visual Examination






حمل من هنا 

---------------------------------------------

العرض الاخير

Wear






حمل من هنا 


​*​​


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*

وبذلك اكون قد انتهيت من الموضوع 

كل ما اريده من الاعضاء هو الدعاء 

ملحوظة 

لقد قمت بنشر هذا الموضوع فى معظم المنتديات الهندسية وذلك حتى تعم الفائده 
و 
وفقنا الله الى خير ما يحب ونرضى 
و
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​*​​


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## العرندس (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشاركة رائعة .. وجميلة .. وطيبة .. منك اخي الكريم 

أهلا وسهلا بك .. 

مشاركة .. تستحق .. الـــتـــــــثــــــــبــــــــيــــــــــــت 

ولك مني ذلك .. حيث سأقوم بتثبيتها لبضع ايام لتعم الفائدة للجميع .. 

بقي .. أن نسلم من موقع رابيدشير .. المعروف بأكثر المواقع تعقيدا 

ولكن .. مجهود رائع وجميل 

ننتظر منك المزيد 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## العرندس (20 نوفمبر 2006)

نرجوا ممن يقوم بتحميل هذه الملفات .. رفعها على موقع Zupload حيث التحميل السهل والسريع والمبسط .. وشكرا مقدما لفاعل الخير


----------



## الفضيل ابن عياض (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك على هذة المشاركه واريد منك الاضافه من هذه المعلومات ،،،


----------



## abdallahn (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم :
جزاك الله كل خير زولكن حاولت ان احمل لكن الموقع لا يعطيني ملف التحميل زساعدني لانني ادرس هندسة السيارات ويفيدني ذلك كثيرا.
اخوك في الله عبدالله من الاردن


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

م/هيثم الباز قال:


> بارك الله بك أخي الكريم
> وجزاك الله عنا كل خير



بارك الله بك اخى الكريم على هذا الرد الرائع 

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

العرندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشاركة رائعة .. وجميلة .. وطيبة .. منك اخي الكريم
> 
> ...



اخى العزيز

لقد سعدت جدا بمشاركتك و حزنت لانك لم تستطع تحميل الملفات بسبب الربيد شير

عزيزى اوعدك فى اقرب وقت ممكن ان شاء الله اقوم برفع الملفات على موقع z upload 

انا كل الى يهمنى ان الناس تستفيد 

الف شكر على التثبيت 

و الف شكر على المرور


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الفضيل ابن عياض قال:


> اشكرك على هذة المشاركه واريد منك الاضافه من هذه المعلومات ،،،



عزيزى انا باشكرك على المرور والرد واحب ابشرك انه لسه فيه حجات كتيرة ان شاء الله فى محركات الديزل


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

abdallahn قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> جزاك الله كل خير زولكن حاولت ان احمل لكن الموقع لا يعطيني ملف التحميل زساعدني لانني ادرس هندسة السيارات ويفيدني ذلك كثيرا.
> اخوك في الله عبدالله من الاردن



عزيزى الموقع يعمل بكفائة و الروابط تعمل جيدا

يا جماعة ده معداش على الروابط 24 ساعة لسه متقلقوش 

حول مره اخرى و ان شاء الله ربنا يسهل


----------



## العرندس (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز liondvd 

لا تحزن ابدا .. حملت الرابط الملف الأول .. ولكن بعناء 

هذه مشاكل الرابيدشير لا تنتهي .. 

ولك جزيل الشكر على العروض الرائعة


----------



## على عبد السميع (20 نوفمبر 2006)

أخى العزيز أشكرك على هذه المعلومات الجيده انا فعلا كنت محتاجه جدا جدا 
أشكرك على هذه المعلومات الجيده


----------



## liondvd (21 نوفمبر 2006)

على عبد السميع قال:


> أخى العزيز أشكرك على هذه المعلومات الجيده انا فعلا كنت محتاجه جدا جدا
> أشكرك على هذه المعلومات الجيده



ياباشا انا الى باشكرك على المرور


----------



## محمد رفيق جمعة (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*كيفية التحميل*

أشكر أخي على هذه العروض 
لكن عندي مشكلة أني لا أعرف كيف أحمل هذه العروض.
فأرجو منكم أن تسعدوني و ترشدوني كيفية التنزيل بالتفصيل.
مع تحيات مهندس فلسطيني مسكين.


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا لقد حاولت كثيرا تنزليها من موقع dvd4arab و شكرا للأنضمامك إلي منتدانا الحبيب


----------



## liondvd (22 نوفمبر 2006)

محمد رفيق جمعة قال:


> أشكر أخي على هذه العروض
> لكن عندي مشكلة أني لا أعرف كيف أحمل هذه العروض.
> فأرجو منكم أن تسعدوني و ترشدوني كيفية التنزيل بالتفصيل.
> مع تحيات مهندس فلسطيني مسكين.



بص ياباشا التحميل سهل وبسيط

اولا 
















شفت الموضوع سهل وبسيط ازاى

بالتوفيق ياباشا


----------



## liondvd (22 نوفمبر 2006)

moamenachour قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا لقد حاولت كثيرا تنزليها من موقع dvd4arab و شكرا للأنضمامك إلي منتدانا الحبيب



عزيزى

انا فعلا اتعلمت كل حاجه فى الديفيدى حتى اسمى ليون ديفيدى و ما انكرش الجميل 

بس فى الحجات التعليمية الى زى كده مفيش مجال للاحتكار و الحصرية ( العلم للجميع:14: )

علشان كده بقيت باعمل الموضيع لكل المنتديات الهندسية الى انا اعرفهم و الى يعرف منتدى وعايزنى اشارك فيه انا معنديش مانع

اهم حاجه الناس تستفيد 

و

شكرا على المرور والرد


----------



## mahmoudfs (22 نوفمبر 2006)

التحميل لا ينفع في كل مره ....
شكرا


----------



## mahmoudfs (22 نوفمبر 2006)

يتجاوب معي التحميل فقط في الاول و الثاني.


----------



## حسام جاسم (22 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي على مجهودك الرائع ولكن هناك ملفات لااستطيع تنزيلها لانها خارج الصلاحيه .ياريت ترفعها على غير الريبدشير وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## حسام جاسم (22 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي على مجهودك الرائع ولكن هناك ملفات لااستطيع تنزيلها لانها خارج الصلاحيه .ياريت ترفعها على غير الريبدشير وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## liondvd (22 نوفمبر 2006)

mahmoudfs قال:


> يتجاوب معي التحميل فقط في الاول و الثاني.



بص يا هندسة انا هاعمل موضوع عن مشاكل الربيد شر علشان يبدو فيه ناس كتير مش عارفة تحمل منه
بالكتير الموضوع ده هايكون بكره ان شاء الله


----------



## liondvd (22 نوفمبر 2006)

حسام جاسم قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي على مجهودك الرائع ولكن هناك ملفات لااستطيع تنزيلها لانها خارج الصلاحيه .ياريت ترفعها على غير الريبدشير وبارك الله فيك.



بص يا هندسة الموضوع ده غريب

طيب ممكن تذكر الملفات الى اتمسحت


----------



## دعيج (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف الف خير ...................متعوب عليه صراحه, واسال الله ان يوفقنا واياك


----------



## liondvd (23 نوفمبر 2006)

دعيج قال:


> جزاك الله الف الف خير ...................متعوب عليه صراحه, واسال الله ان يوفقنا واياك



ياباشا انا الى باشكرك على الدعاء

الف شكر


----------



## حسام جاسم (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً لك اخي liondvdعلى متابعة الموضوع .قبل ان يظهر التايمر يقولي هناك ايرر(خطأ).بارك الله فيك وياريت ترفعهم على غير الرايبدشير واكون لك شاكراً.


----------



## معتصم111 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم :75: واجهتني مشكلة في التحميل:82: لكن ساحاول ثانية :76:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## liondvd (23 نوفمبر 2006)

حسام جاسم قال:


> شكراً لك اخي liondvdعلى متابعة الموضوع .قبل ان يظهر التايمر يقولي هناك ايرر(خطأ).بارك الله فيك وياريت ترفعهم على غير الرايبدشير واكون لك شاكراً.



اخى العزيز لقد قمت باختيار عينة عشوائية مقدارها 8 من العروض و لم يحدث ما تقول عنه

حول مرة اخرى كده وياريت تطمنى


----------



## liondvd (23 نوفمبر 2006)

معتصم111 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم :75: واجهتني مشكلة في التحميل:82: لكن ساحاول ثانية :76:



الف شكر على الدعاء ياباشا


----------



## liondvd (23 نوفمبر 2006)

majdi قال:


> بارك الله بك أخي الكريم



الف شكر على الدعاء


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (25 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله علم تنتفع به في حياتك وبعد مماتك


----------



## liondvd (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmad_emad قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله علم تنتفع به في حياتك وبعد مماتك



الف شكر على الدعاء اخى العزيز


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى ليون *** على المشاركه الجميله .. ويا حبذا لو كان هناك تدعيم بمادة علميه مع المرفقات . والف شكر يا اسد


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الروابط تعمل بشكل جيد جدا وتمام


----------



## liondvd (28 نوفمبر 2006)

Eng-Maher قال:


> مشكور اخى ليون *** على المشاركه الجميله .. ويا حبذا لو كان هناك تدعيم بمادة علميه مع المرفقات . والف شكر يا اسد



الف شكر على المرور اخى

لكن انا مش فاهمك ايه المادة العلمية الى انت عايزها


----------



## liondvd (28 نوفمبر 2006)

Eng-Maher قال:


> الروابط تعمل بشكل جيد جدا وتمام



طيب الحمد لله انه مفيش مشاكل

الف شكر على المرور و الرد


----------



## عبد الرحمن محمد (28 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you my brother


----------



## سنان العراقي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان هذا المنتدى هو روعة فشكر عميق من القلب لمن قام وعمل وسهر عليه


----------



## liondvd (29 نوفمبر 2006)

عبد الرحمن محمد قال:


> thank you my brother



Not at all


----------



## liondvd (29 نوفمبر 2006)

سنان العراقي قال:


> اعتقد ان هذا المنتدى هو روعة فشكر عميق من القلب لمن قام وعمل وسهر عليه



انا الى باشكرك من كل قلبى على المرور


----------



## eng_hazem123 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## احمد الغول (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم بارك لك يا اخى دائما وابدا ما احياك الله
وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء
واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## محمد الحبيب (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*محمد الحبيب*

 يا جماعة الخير 
شاركت في الموقع هذا لكن أتعب كثير بإستخدامه 
من منكم يقول لي ايش أفعل عشان أقدر أستخدم الموقع صح


----------



## الفضيل ابن عياض (3 ديسمبر 2006)

اعذروني يا اخوة على عدم التواصل


----------



## الفضيل ابن عياض (3 ديسمبر 2006)

تابع ثم تتعلم


----------



## محمدحميدعبدالله (6 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله خيرالجزاء لما تقدموه للأمتكم وأخوانكم العرب


----------



## فيصل23 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## شيبت عبد الحم (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وصدقه جاريه لك وارجو لو لديك اى معلومات اخرى خاصه ب Diesel Generators وخاصة ماركة Caterpillar أن تضعها فى المنتدى


----------



## aly_zz (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا و بارك الله فيك و جعله فى مزان حسناتك 
و لكن يا ريدك تحمله على موقع تانى لصعوبة التحميل 
و بارك الله فيك مره اخرى *​


----------



## احمد محمود. (18 ديسمبر 2006)

نسال الله ان ينفعك بما علمتنا و ان يزيدك علما


----------



## alibanawan (19 ديسمبر 2006)

جعله الله فى ميزان الحسنات


----------



## خبير.ص (24 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا الاخ الكريم على الملفات القيمة جدا


----------



## شريف ميهوب (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف ألف شكر


----------



## ليث العراقي (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## soleimangn (25 ديسمبر 2006)

a7'i Lion
2asef bas ma3andeesh 3arabi 3ala ellaptop..

ana mohandes mechanical mn masr w ya ret lw net2abel w a7'od el7agat elra2e3a di 3ala CDs w teb2a forsa bardo lw te7eb ta7'od mni ay 7agat la2enni 3andi aktar mn 40 GB material bas mesh masmoo7 a3mel upload 3ashan network elsherka..

ana mobily 3ala elvodafone...tab3an 010 w ba3den 2593264

w 3ala fekra ay 7aga ta7'odha mn 3andi momken te3melaha upload fi ay 7etta 3ashan elkol yestafeed..


1000000000000 shokr ya bashmohandes


----------



## aw-eng (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع .......
ولكن مشكلتنا مع الرابيد شير .........
حبذا لو تشتطيع رفعهم في موقع آخر ......
فنحن بحاجة لهذه العروض ...
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير .


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ارق المنى لك اخي العزيز 
ووفقك الله لما يحبه ونرضى


----------



## brave_heart1900 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*rabna ykramk*

alah bless u,thank u my brother


----------



## brave_heart1900 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*alah with u*

thank u man but i hope it work i need it alot ,thank u again


----------



## العشق الالهي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

لا تحزن ابدا .. حملت الرابط الملف الأول .. ولكن بعناء 

هذه مشاكل الرابيدشير لا تنتهي .. 

ولك جزيل الشكر على العروض الرائعة


لقد سعدت جدا بمشاركتك و حزنت لانك لم تستطع تحميل الملفات بسبب الربيد شير

عزيزى اوعدك فى اقرب وقت ممكن ان شاء الله اقوم برفع الملفات على موقع z upload 

انا كل الى يهمنى ان الناس تستفيد 

الف شكر على التثبيت 

و الف شكر على المرور


----------



## msobhy98 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله لك اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث
صدقة جاريه أو
ولد صالح يدعو له أو
علم ينتفع به


----------



## mohamed salh (31 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mohamed salh (31 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع :1:


----------



## laser0007 (4 يناير 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير على هذا
المجهود الكبير وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## مفيد المغلس (4 يناير 2007)

معضم المشاركات تحتاج الى نقود هل هناك مشاركات مجانيه


----------



## المجاهد2002 (4 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي لو تعلم مدى تقديري لك
ان اشتغل حاليا مع caterpillar و ستفيدني المواضيع كثيرا


----------



## brave_heart1900 (7 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل*

يااخى انا محتاج الملفات دة جدا جدا والموقع اللى انت واضعها علية فى مشاكل كتير انا نزلت بس ملف واحد ياريت تحملها على اى ملف تانى لانى محتاجها جدا جدا جدا
وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## brave_heart1900 (7 يناير 2007)

ياريت حتى تحملها بطريقة برنامج p2m كدة هيكون احسن gmail


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (8 يناير 2007)

بصراحة مجموعة جيدة جدا وأنا كنت متشوق لهذة المواضيع .. أشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مفيد المغلس (8 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نريد منكم برنامج تعليم الاو توكاد


----------



## مفيد المغلس (8 يناير 2007)

نشكرك جدا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## spe100 (8 يناير 2007)

الله يجزاك خير الحقيقه لم اجد شئ في الموقع المرفوعه اليه الملفات اذا مكن المساعد


----------



## eng_mm (11 يناير 2007)

ألف شكر على الباقة الجميلة دى ...تسلم الأيادى يا *هندسة *


----------



## rafaat_am (12 يناير 2007)

*rafaat_am************



liondvd قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دي يزن (14 يناير 2007)

عرض رائع جدا جدا ونسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء ونتمنى ان كل المسلمين مثلك


----------



## tahar-beroman (14 يناير 2007)

نشكرك جزيل الشكر ونرجو من الله ان يجعل هذا العمل زيادة لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مني منصور (14 يناير 2007)

من الصور واضح أن العرض شيق ومفيد
ولكن موقع التحميل معقد جدا لم استطيع تحميل أي عرض منها 
رجاء عرضه بأي رابط آخر 
لأنني أعمل في إحدي شركات السيارات وأريد زيادة معرفتي
بالمحركات
وشكرا


----------



## MKAK (14 يناير 2007)

يعطيك العافية بس ياريت ترد تتأكد من الروابط لأن موقع التحميل يقول إن عدد مرات التحميل المسموح بها قد إنتهى ..


----------



## moha.saeed11 (15 يناير 2007)

*الموضوع: عروض تقديمية لصيانة محركات الديذل liondvd*

اخى الفاضل هل من مساعده عن مولدات الديزل


----------



## سحروته (16 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخ / liondvd 
شكراً لك على هذه الإفادة والله يعلم كم إستفدت منها 
أعانك الله على فعل الخير دائماً 
سحروته


----------



## moha.saeed11 (16 يناير 2007)

الاخوه الاعزاء هل من مساعده فى وضع ماتقدمونه فى صوره ملفات مضغوطه يتم تنزيلها مباشره من المنتدى وذلك لوجود صعوبات فى التحميل فى كثير من الاعمال وذلك لتعظيم الجهد المبذول من قبلكم


----------



## liondvd (21 يناير 2007)

brave_heart1900 قال:


> ياريت حتى تحملها بطريقة برنامج p2m كدة هيكون احسن gmail



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انت عارف انا عملت موضع كان جيجا فيديوهات عن المحركات و عملته ب p2m ورفعته على جوجل

عارف ايه الى حصل

جانى احباط

الاعضاء فى معظم المنتديات الى وضعت فيها الموضوع معرفوش يحملو حاجة واسئلة كثيرة وردت و حاجة صعبة

اصعب حاجه انك ترضى الناس

عارف 

انا عندى احباط من يوم الموضوع ده انى اكتب اى موضوع تانى  

انا باستغرب ازاى ناس مهندسين و بيتعاملو مع حجات معقدة فى العمل و الدراسة وياجو عن التحميل من مواقع مباشرة زى الربيدشير و يقولو موقع معقد وصعب وحجات من هذا القبيل قلت اغير الموقع برضه نفس الردود قلت اغير الطريقة و عملت بتاع ال p2m و برضه نفس الردود ( الملفات مش موجوده , موقع معقد , ..................) الناس عايزه الحاجه جاهزة وخلاص محدش عنده استعداد انه يتعبله 0.5 ساعة ويتعلم طريقة التحميل انا علشان اجمع المواد الهندسية الى عندى كنت باسافر بلاد وكنت اقعد بالسعات على النت لغاية ما جمعت 16 جيجا


----------



## محمد هاشم الخطيب (27 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ولكن اريد منك (على سبيل المونة مثل ما يقولوا عندنا في سوريا (اول مرة اشارك)) موضوع عن صيانة محركات البنزين 
ولكم الشكر الجزيل والدعاء الصادق بالتوفيق


----------



## tahar-beroman (28 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين وارجو منكم من كان لديه اي معلومات عن مخطط لجرار فلاحي 
من نوع fortschritt zt 303 ان يوافينا به وجزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## مفيد المغلس (29 يناير 2007)

ارجو من اللة ان يوفقك فى كل مجالات الحياة


----------



## احمد وهدان (29 يناير 2007)

ولك جزيل الشكر على العروض الرائعة


----------



## مني منصور (29 يناير 2007)

عاوزه اسأل هو الموضوع صور فقط دون وجود شرح أرجو الأفادة ممن دخل الموقع وشكرا


----------



## الامام اسلام (30 يناير 2007)

*من يتطوع ويرفع الملفات على sendspace*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحية طيبة لك أخي 

جزاك الله خيرا على جهودك .. 


إن كنت تستطيع رفع الملفات التي لديك 

على مواقع رفع غيررابيد شير
مثل sendspace .. فأود أن تفعل ذلك 

لأن رابيد شير متعب للكثير ... وخاصية الانتظار مملة !!

لك كل الشكر والتقدير 

ونحن بإنتظار الملفات !!

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## كفاح الحلو (30 يناير 2007)

يا اخي الكريم انا عجبني الموضوع كتير لما قرائتو بس مش قادر نزل ولا واحد من هن رجائا علمني كيف لانو كثير موظوع بهمني والك جزيل الشكر الرجاء الرد بسرعة


----------



## senuors (31 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيم على هذا الملف القيم
ارجو ذكر طريقة التحميل عند تغيير الموقع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo79 (1 فبراير 2007)




----------



## م/هيما (2 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس محمد السيد (3 فبراير 2007)

مجود رائع و لكني احتاج مساعدة في الحصول علي كتب متخصصة في diesel engine


----------



## احمد محمود. (4 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله لك فى علمك


----------



## احلى مهندس (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا

عاشت الايادي

ولو مو كلها استطعت تحميلها :69:​


----------



## معيد يحى الجابري (5 فبراير 2007)

معيد الجابري
هذا العرض جيد جدا ولاكن الناقص هو شرح وافي عن هذا


----------



## عصفور (6 فبراير 2007)

*مجهود يستحق الثناء*

قال الله سبحانه وتعالى وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون)
اشكرك اخي العزيز: على هذا المجهود الرائع حفضك الله وبارك في علمك وعملك وتمنياتي لك بمزيد من التفوق والابداع ...


----------



## النبراس. (7 فبراير 2007)

شرح محرك الديزل جدا واشحة وجميله
وبارك الله فيك ياأخي العزيز


----------



## كونكورد (8 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## خالد احمد السيد (8 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا اخى ونرجوا المزيد 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (خير الناس انفعهم للناس)ا


----------



## قاسم الكيم (9 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## eg_waleed (12 فبراير 2007)

thanks mam


----------



## wshrr (14 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## wshrr (14 فبراير 2007)

واذا تسمحلي ارفعها على موقع ثان


----------



## المستشار8 (14 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الموضوع الحلو 

لكن الموضوع سهل ياهندسه واخذ اكبر من حجمه

واصلين الحين صفحه 8 عشان دون لووووووووووود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

شكرا لك مره ثانيه


----------



## liondvd (26 فبراير 2007)

انا باشكر كل البشمهندسين الى ردو وشرفو موضوعى المتواضع بردهم


----------



## مفيد المغلس (27 فبراير 2007)

جزاك اللة ا لف الف الف خير


----------



## بلال عياد (8 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مكثووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## محسن علي (20 مارس 2007)

*Thnk You*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=52


----------



## نجاح احمد عبدالقوى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

العرض الواحد والعشرين (بارك الله فيك)
العرض الثانى والعشرين ( الله يكرمك ويكرم والديك)


----------



## acutors (3 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## kd81_qtr (6 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي liondvd أشكرك على هذا المجهود الجبار
وقد تم تنزيل المواضيع
وإلى الامام


----------



## صفوت على عبد العال (6 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن ارجو ان تبين كافة المواقع التى تحوى الموضوع حيث تختلف سهولة التنزيل من موقع لآخر


----------



## ابو رائد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور على هذا الجهد المميز الرائع.
وجزاك الله خير.


----------



## acutors (9 نوفمبر 2007)

Thank you so much


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## وليد عباس سعيد (9 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف سنان (4 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك عساك عالقوة


----------



## بنزرتي (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (7 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

وفقك الله ويبارك فيك


----------



## kd81_qtr (8 فبراير 2008)

Thank you so much


----------



## هورس بور (1 مارس 2008)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (5 يوليو 2008)

liondvd قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
موضوع ممتاز بس انا لسه طاب فى سنه تانيه وحضرتك قولت انى للمحركات استخدامات فى مجالات كتير ممكن عرف اه هى


----------



## eng.smsm (6 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سدير عدنان (7 يوليو 2008)

_*thanks for all information*_


----------



## rasmi (15 يوليو 2008)

ألف شكر لك أخي في الله


----------



## zizo_ppc (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا" لك الملفات رائعة وقد تم تنزيلها جميعا" والروابط تعمل فيما عدا الرابط الثانى عشر فإن الملف غير موجود
برجاء من سيادتك رفع الملف مرة أخرى حتى يكتمل الموضوع ,وبارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## الصحراء (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## الثراوين (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد.




الثراوين


----------



## معيد يحى الجابري (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد كتاب steam turbine vibration


----------



## معيد يحى الجابري (31 أكتوبر 2008)

]السلام عليكم نرجو الجل السريع لدينا توربينات بخارية روسية الصنع قديمة بقدرة25mw كيف يكمن حل مشاكل الفاكيوم والاهتزاز وجزاكم الله الف خير moeed_algaberi***********


----------



## Saber Mohamed (15 نوفمبر 2008)

Dear Brother Rapid share is not working , Please can you upload in another program


----------



## ASHRAF HASSAN MAKI (16 نوفمبر 2008)

انا سعيد جدا بانضمامي لهذا الملتقي وذلك للفائدة التي حصلت عليها منه. وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه الخير لكل متحصل علم


----------



## خالدجمال عبادي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

سلمت يا يداك وهذا ليس بغريب عليك يا رجل فأنت الذي افتنا من قبل وافادتك ليست با الامر الهين فأنت مهندس نعم انت الذي يريد ان يرفع الامه الاسلاميه نحو العلا والمجد لا سيما ونحن نفتقد الكثير من هاذي الشخصيات في مجتمعاتنا العربيه والاسلاميه بشكل عام سلمت امك واباك فانت التاج الذي سيحل على امك وابوك فانت الفخر الذي سيفخربك اهلك واهل منطقتك لا ليس اهل قريتك فقط بل الكل وانا اول من سيفخر بك يارجل رفعت اسمنا عالي ولن ينحني رأسنا مادامت هناك اناس مثلك العالم سيزدهر وستحل الفرحه والسرور في ارجاء الوطن ليس لرجاء الوطن فقط ولكن في جميع ربوع السعيدة وفي جميع انحاء العالم حفظك الرحمن وانار بصيرتك حتى تعطينا ايظاحات تهمنا في مجالنا المكن ضيق ولا يسع كلامي فليس لدي سوى الشكر لرب ولأمك وأباك حتى راينا هاذي التحفه النادره والله معك اخوك خالد جمال عبادي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ASHRAF HASSAN MAKI (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير. حقيقة مجهود مقدر وممتاز جدا


----------



## م شريفة (22 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع في قمة التميز 
شكرا لك .


----------



## fmharfoush (23 نوفمبر 2008)

نرجوا ممن يقوم بتحميل هذه الملفات .. رفعها على موقع Zupload حيث التحميل السهل والسريع والمبسط .. وشكرا مقدما لفاعل الخير


----------



## omaalrubaiee (29 نوفمبر 2008)

لا يسعني الا ان اشكرك الشكر الجزيل الذي تستحق اكثر منه لما قدمته من معلومات رائعة و مبسطة من خلال مشاركتك البديعة
بالتوفيق و التميييز دااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائما ان شاء الله


----------



## medinfo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## N.ALTAMIMY (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سعيد معمل (22 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله الزيدي (17 فبراير 2012)

*شكراً لك و بارك الله فيك و عليك *


----------



## جبل الثلج (5 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## مرتضى ال جحمان (13 أغسطس 2013)

ادعو لك بالتوفيق والسداد . ويا حبذا لو رفعت لنا برامج صيانة ماكينات مولدات ديزل ماركة (بيركنز) الشهيرة


----------



## خالدناصر7 (18 أكتوبر 2015)

جزيت خيرا أخي ولكن عندما أضغط ع الرابط لايفتح


----------

